# Remington safety notice and recall for Model 700 and Model 7 rifles



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Check linked page for details and most up-to-date information!

PRODUCT SAFETY WARNING AND RECALL NOTICE REMINGTON MODEL 700? AND MODEL SEVEN? RIFLES

Partial description of the recall:

---------------------------------------------------------------

PRODUCT SAFETY WARNING AND RECALL NOTICE

REMINGTON MODEL 700™ AND MODEL SEVEN™ RIFLES

PRODUCTS: Remington Arms Company, LLC ("Remington") is voluntarily recalling Remington Model 700™ and Model Seven™ rifles with X-Mark Pro® ("XMP®") triggers, manufactured from May 1, 2006 to April 9, 2014.

DESCRIPTION OF THE HAZARD: Remington has determined that some Model 700 and Model Seven rifles with XMP triggers could, under certain circumstances, unintentionally discharge. A Remington investigation has determined that some XMP triggers might have excess bonding agent used in the assembly process. While Remington has the utmost confidence in the design of the XMP trigger, it is undertaking this recall in the interest of consumer safety to remove any potential excess bonding agent applied in the assembly process.

PRODUCT SAFETY WARNING AND RECALL NOTICE REMINGTON MODEL 700? AND MODEL SEVEN? RIFLES

(more at link...)

-----------------------------------------------

Check linked page for details and most up-to-date information!

PRODUCT SAFETY WARNING AND RECALL NOTICE REMINGTON MODEL 700? AND MODEL SEVEN? RIFLES


----------



## andymidplains (Nov 30, 2012)

60 Minutes just reported a problem with accidental discharges dating back to the '70s. Some/several/many? people have been killed or injured, but the settlements have been sealed. It is NOT just 2006 to 2014! It sounds like there is going to be a class action lawsuit because the trigger problem goes way back and Remington is covering up instead of fixing it. I didn't hear the whole report, but I did hear that an AD is more likely in cold weather. 
I have a 700 BDL purchased from a PX back in the early '70s. I had an AD last November on our home range, I was all alone, it was cold (Wisconsin), I was standing by the tailgate of the pickup and the rifle was pointed more or less down range when I closed the bolt. I lofted a round over the ridge behind the targets and into the next county. It was a genuine surprise, and I assumed that my glove had stroked the trigger. Now I don't know.
I have a .22-250 700 BDL that was purchased in the early '70s. The trigger is very light, but I am very careful


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Yes, mine also happened upon closing the bolt, but it was warm weather. I'd already received a recall notice concerning this older model 700. I sent it in and it was repaired at no charge.


----------



## andymidplains (Nov 30, 2012)

I've been messing around on the Remington Settlement website, and I keep getting a "whoops, something went wrong" message. Did you submit a claim? ...any suggestions?


----------

